# Rampage Jackson-Talks Jones,Calls Bonnar Shit



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess Bonnar said something negative/critical about Rampage on TV.

The UFC is gradually getting rid of guys like Rampage who only have one way to win. If Rampage continues to have success, it makes the new generation of fighters think that it's OK to neglect several areas of training. 

Please Jon Jones, do him worse than Shogun. Do it for the greater good of the sport.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Bonnar hasn't said anything to Rampage outside of the post fight Versus show when Bonnar asked him what was the heaviest he had ever been.

Rampage is just being a dickhead, now he's talking shit about people he's not even fighting, and is dis-crediting Jones at every turn, really hope Bones shuts him up and gets rid of him, I think we're all tired of his one dimensional act.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jones' toughest fight was against Bonnar? So what, he was and still is green and is constantly improving. He is a lot better than now.

Page, you couldn't do shit to Matt Hammill, who are you to talk huh?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Bonnar hasn't said anything to Rampage outside of the post fight Versus show when Bonnar asked him what was the heaviest he had ever been.
> 
> Rampage is just being a dickhead,* now he's talking shit about people he's not even fighting*, and is dis-crediting Jones at every turn, really hope Bones shuts him up and gets rid of him, I think we're all tired of his one dimensional act.


So, it's all good when people on forums do this (I'm sure most of the posters here have said that Bonnar is not too good of a fighter), but when Rampage does it, he's a jackass? And it's not like he did it randomly, but he picked Bonnar as one of Jones past opponent.


----------



## bando661 (Aug 17, 2011)

Rampage is gonna give jones a hard time, no way around it. Bonnar said in ainterview : that I am trying to find but cant, maybe someone has seen it: rampage is bad for the sport becuase all he is a boxer, and couldnt handel a strong wrestler, or someone faster than him. Thats all I remember. Ill keep looking for it.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Page, you couldn't do shit to Matt Hammill, who are you to talk huh?


I don't think Rampage was motivated to fight Hammill.

However, he sure is now... and a motivated and hungry Rampage is dangerous for any man.

And don't speak for me LyotoLegion, I'm not tired of Page at all.


EDIT: and Page is right, Bonnar is shit. Entertaining, but not exactly an a-list fighter.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Man, I used to really like Rampage.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

I like Rampage, he is a very entertaining guy and pretty much all of his fights have been exciting to watch.

What he has said about Bonnar is probably uncalled for and a little out of order but in all honesty it's not that big of a deal is it. He may or may not have taken offence to something Bonnar said, who really cares....no one was up in arms when he was making remarks against James Toney who had said something about Rampage previously.

Rampage is a loud, larger than life character and as such sometimes some of the things he says will cross the line and upset some people, but over all it is good for the sport to have entertaining characters like him and if everyone always conducted themselves like GSP the sport would lose a lot of its appeal (don't under estimate the importance of marketing and hype to a sport, even one as dynamic and exciting as mma)


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Leed said:


> So, it's all good when people on forums do this (I'm sure most of the posters here have said that Bonnar is not too good of a fighter), but when Rampage does it, he's a jackass? And it's not like he did it randomly, but he picked Bonnar as one of Jones past opponent.


Everyone discredits Jon Jones, to begin with, no matter what fight it is...

He's also said "Matyushenko was off his game that day"(yeah right), brought up the old Shogun was rusty excuse, and now he's calling Stephan Bonnar "shit", this guy picks on interviewers, hit a guy after the bell while he was out cold 2 or 3 times, runs over people on the high way and is a complete dickhead to most of the people he meets. Not to mention he CONSTANTLY complains about guys using gameplans which, last time I checked is part of the sport and whines about guys not "fighting him like a man" when all he did against Machida was take him down, hold him against the cage and foot stomp him. When he decided to "fight like a man" against Machida he got his ass kicked, He's a hypocrite.

People say Jones is arrogant, go take a look at Rampage. He's had a serious beat down coming to him for a LOOONG time, and I hope Jones is the guy who gives it to him. He doesn't care about using MMA, he just wants to go in there and box, let him go in there and box against Jones, see where it gets him. Dumped on his head and his face caved in the mat.

Maybe Jones will hit Rampage after the bell, then Rampage will get a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

At least he is trying to get motivated for this fight. We all know his heart hasn't been in it for a long time and if he could make money some other way he would. I'm just hoping for a really competitive fight. I don't really care who wins.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

I still have respect for Rampage but COME ON, MAN! You don't disrespect Stephan Bonnar like that. Theres an unwritten rule that you don't trash either Griffin or Bonnar unless they do something really out of line. Bonnar isn't an easy fight for anyone... Jones couldn't even finish him showing the toughness of Stephan.

Point is, Jackson needs to stick to the main problem right now which is Jon Jones. Trashing a fighter like Jones accomplishments just makes you look weak in the end.

Still rooting for Jackson but he has to mature a bit more.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't understand why he's doing this: first he called Randy a fake a*s and told him *FU*, he tried to bully Ariel Helwani and now he's calling Bonnar sh*t?! 

Bonnar is one of the coolest guys out there.

Rampage must feel some frustration or something...because he's too aggressive in his attitude towards those around him. 

I don't know where this is coming from, but it's definitely not cool. :thumbsdown:


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope Rampage kicks Jones's ass, it's gonna be a huge fight! Can't wait!


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Rampage: Hyping the "bad guy" image and hoping for a movie role. 

Jones, please retire this guy.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lol at everyone getting pissed off about this, what Rampage said was really quite insignificant, and I think he was referring more to Bonnar's punching power than his overall fight game.

Whoever said the UFC wants to get rid of guys like Rampage, don't be so dull. Rampage is Top 5, fighting for the belt, he's entertaining, and Dana White loves the way he fights.

Rampage gonna be ready for this fight, don't diss him for having some fire in his belly. Would you rather he be out of shape and not care, give it to Jones easy and give us a shit fight? Some people...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Lol at everyone getting pissed off about this, what Rampage said was really quite insignificant, and I think he was referring more to Bonnar's punching power than his overall fight game.
> 
> *Whoever said the UFC wants to get rid of guys like Rampage, don't be so dull. Rampage is Top 5, fighting for the belt, he's entertaining, and Dana White loves the way he fights.*


White loves Jackson because he sells big and he's entertaining. He creates buzz. And buzz sells.



SM33 said:


> Rampage gonna be ready for this fight, don't diss him for having some fire in his belly. Would you rather he be out of shape and not care, give it to Jones easy and give us a shit fight? Some people...


I don't think people are dissing him for "having fire in his belly" or because he's really motivated for his next fight.
Maybe it's because he's insulting other fighters, by calling them names, for no reason at all.

Imo, he can find motivation without resorting to insults.

That's all.


----------



## Jibber (Jul 22, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I think we're all tired of his one dimensional act.





TheLyotoLegion said:


> all he did against Machida was take him down


Being able to take down one of the most elusive fighters in the LHW division is one dimensional? Damn, might as well just can this sport now as every single fighter must be one dimensional..


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

He's just putting down Jones by insulting Bonnar. He's in for a title fight, some people motivate themselves differently. It's kind of insulting but really not that big of a deal


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

He's right, Bonnar is shit.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Jibber said:


> Being able to take down one of the most elusive fighters in the LHW division is one dimensional? Damn, might as well just can this sport now as every single fighter must be one dimensional..


One takedown in his last 5 fights doesn't make him well rounded.


----------



## Jibber (Jul 22, 2011)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> One takedown in his last 5 fights doesn't make him well rounded.


Sorry, I never watched that fight cause I heard it was rather boring. Was just going based off of _your_ words.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> He's right, Bonnar is shit.


No, he's not.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I love Page, great fighter & a funny guy. WAR RAMPAGE!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> No, he's not.


Bonnar is a C-level fighter at best.

Don't get me wrong, I love watching Bonnar fight, he's entertaining, but he's a mediocre at best fighter.

Rampage seems to be getting a lot of hate for being one dimensional and only wanting to box. Why is it fighters like Junior Dos Santos don't get the same hate? All Junior wants to do is box, hate on him then too.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Bonnar is a C-level fighter at best.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I love watching Bonnar fight, he's entertaining, but he's a mediocre at best fighter.
> 
> Rampage seems to be getting a lot of hate for being one dimensional and only wanting to box. Why is it fighters like Junior Dos Santos don't get the same hate? All Junior wants to do is box, hate on him then too.


Junior can actually stuff takedowns.

Junior can also takedown NCAA Champs.

Junior's not been leg kicked to death in a fight.

And more importantly, Junior uses his boxing to finish fights, Rampage hasn't knocked out anyone since 2008.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Feel what you feel but i think that calling someone shit because your future opponent has defeated them in the past is completely unnecessary.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

lol @ all you guys who used to like rampage or hating on him because he is talking smack. If you guys really did follow rampage you would know he talks shit. Look at the chuck fight,wandy,etc. Its what he does and it is y we love him. 

I don't know why some of you guys are hating on the man? He is a fighter y the hell would he give jones credit when he is going in there to win and knock his ass out. That is what ramapge does he whoops ass and in the process he is funny as hell. 

All you guys loved rampage when he was doing the same shit to Evans. I don't see why some of you are upset because he is downplaying jones.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> lol @ all you guys who used to like rampage or hating on him because he is talking smack. If you guys really did follow rampage you would know he talks shit. Look at the chuck fight,wandy,etc. Its what he does and it is y we love him.
> 
> I don't know why some of you guys are hating on the man? He is a fighter y the hell would he give jones credit when he is going in there to win and knock his ass out. That is what ramapge does he whoops ass and in the process he is funny as hell.
> 
> *All you guys loved rampage when he was doing the same shit to Evans. I don't see why some of you are upset because he is downplaying jones.*


Not quite...Rashad came out looking like a million bucks from that whole ordeal. Rampage looked like an immature kid.

Rampage is a boring fighter, swinging at the air isn't exciting, I understand trash talking but this guy is just flat out ignorant.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Bonnar wouldn't even be in the UFC if not for TUF 1. If he was a regular guy he'd probably been cut after he lost to a geriatric Mark Coleman.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by *TheLyotoLegion*
> Junior can actually stuff takedowns.


So can Rampage, infact, he has some of the best take down defense in the light heavy weight division.

Fun fact for ya, Rashad Evans attempted a total of 12 take downs on Rampage and was only successful on 3.



> Junior can also takedown NCAA Champs.


*Division 2 NCAA Champs*. Rampage can also take down and out wrestle world Greco Roman Champions:












> Junior's not been leg kicked to death in a fight.


He hasn't been legged kicked to death, he has how ever, been submitted within seconds of a fight hitting the ground.



> And more importantly, Junior uses his boxing to finish fights, Rampage hasn't knocked out anyone since 2008.


True, how ever, as of recent, JDS has failed to finish Roy Nelson and failed to finish Shane Carwin (who, skill wise is probably on par with Matt Hamill).


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Not quite...Rashad came out looking like a million bucks from that whole ordeal. Rampage looked like an immature kid.
> 
> *Rampage is a boring fighter, swinging at the air isn't exciting, I understand trash talking but this guy is just flat out ignorant*.


Has he changed though? To me its the same rampage that people loved when he broke into the spot light. As for boring its kinda hard to say he did have one bad performance. Aside from that hamil fight, the machida fight i loved, and the evans one was all on evans. Evans was clearly the better wrestler and used it against rampage. Aside from that rampage style is quiet entertaining. If he had knocked out hamil it would be a different story.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

The Lyoto Legion appears to have a vendetta against any one that bests Lyoto Machida.

He strongly dislikes Shogun and he hates Rampage. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> The Lyoto Legion appears to have a vendetta against any one that bests Lyoto Machida.
> 
> He strongly dislikes Shogun and he hates Rampage. Coincidence? I think not.


I like both guys, but i taught lyoto won, i just don't get the rampage hate when everybody used to love this guy. Guessing the majority were just bandwagon fans that hoped on the new wagon which is jon jones.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

marcthegame said:


> Has he changed though? To me its the same rampage that people loved when he broke into the spot light. As for boring its kinda hard to say he did have one bad performance. Aside from that hamil fight, the machida fight i loved, and the evans one was all on evans. Evans was clearly the better wrestler and used it against rampage. Aside from that rampage style is quiet entertaining. If he had knocked out hamil it would be a different story.


I've really only enjoyed three Rampage fights, Hendo, Jardine, and Forrest, all of his other fights, I didn't enjoy.



> He strongly dislikes Shogun and he hates Rampage. Coincidence? I think not.


Rampage? I'm not a fan, and I don't like his attitude, it's hard to like someone who acts the way he does. What turned me off on him was his cheap shots on Wanderlei, I don't like Palhares either for the same reason, no excuse for doing what he did to Wanderlei.

I dislike Shogun because of his fans, and their excuse making. Nothing against him as a fighter, but I can't stand his fans, they don't give ANYONE who has beat Shogun any credit at all, he was either young, robbed, or injured.

Also nice of you to bring up a fight from early in Junior's career, I guess everyone who loses early on in their career sucks and isn't well rounded. After all, Rampage, Fedor, Chuck, Wanderlei, Tito, pretty much everyone loses in their first couple of fights, how many people have submitted Junior since then? And how many people have taken down Rampage since the Hendo fight?


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Whoever said the UFC wants to get rid of guys like Rampage, don't be so dull. Rampage is Top 5, fighting for the belt, he's entertaining, and Dana White loves the way he fights.


Guys like Rampage are gradually fading out of the UFC. A one dimensional fighter will never hold a UFC belt again so Rampage will be irrelevant in a year or two. 

Dana likes fighters that are big draws. Rampage is a funny guy which makes him appealing to the fans. His fans won't be laughing as Jones drops elbows from the sky.

Keep beating up that punching bag, Rampage. Keep sharpening that one tool you have in your tool box. LOL.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Rampage is going to get worked over by Jones.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I've really only enjoyed three Rampage fights, Hendo, Jardine, and Forrest, all of his other fights, I didn't enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your argument for Rampage not being a well rounded fighter was being leg kicked to death by Forrest. I came back with an equally idiotic response and threw out Junior's lone loss where he was arm barred in around ten seconds of the fight hitting the ground.

You know damn well Rampage isn't some C-level one dimensional fighter so don't spout out hate posts implying he is. A one dimensional, mediocre fighter wouldn't have beaten a fighter of Machida's calibre.

Rampage has some of the best hands in the division and best take down defense. He also possesses some strong offensive wrestling but at this point in his career, chooses not to use it. Just because he doesn't use a certain tool doesn't mean it isn't there.

If GSP were to jab and move his next 5-6 opponents, would you label him a one dimensional fighter with no other tools in his arsenal? He could quite easily jab and out point 90 percent of the division if he chose to as well.

I'm guessing you only started getting into MMA from the UFC and haven't seen any of Rampage's pride fights seeing as though you have only enjoyed three of his fights which are all in the UFC.

Rampage has created some legendary MMA highlights and fight's over the years. Let's not act like he didn't slam Arona to hell and back, participate in one of the most amazing fight trilogies in the sport (Wanderlei Silva), knock Chucky out at the peak of his career and outclassed him earlier in Pride.



















































Rampage is awesome.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> True, how ever, as of recent, JDS has failed to finish Roy Nelson and failed to finish Shane Carwin (who, skill wise is probably on par with Matt Hamill).


Please stop making comparisons to Rampage's stand up and JDS' stand up. 

But you bring up a good point though. Carwin and Nelson have been known to have glass jaws and get finished all the time from strikes.... oh wait.... they've only been finished once from strikes between the two of them??

Well... I mean they kept it competitive with JDS though and neither of them got rocked... oh wait... 3 round dominations... both fights?? Carwin got pummeled?? 

Yeah.

Also, Carwin and Nelson both only lost to an ex champ and the top contender which is more than what Hamill can say so comparatively speaking, Hamill is an easier fight than both of those guys.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MMAnWEED said:


> Please stop making comparisons to Rampage's stand up and JDS' stand up.
> 
> But you bring up a good point though. Carwin and Nelson have been known to have glass jaws and get finished all the time from strikes.... oh wait.... they've only been finished once from strikes between the two of them??
> 
> ...


I wasn't trying to rip on JDS' boxing so I'm not getting into that. Was just trying to point out that both JDS and Rampage are primarily boxers and have similar fighting styles. How ever, one fighter is labelled as one dimensional and hated, yet the other is praised beyond belief.

One rule for one, and one for another.

Shane Carwin = The white Brett Rogers.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Your argument for Rampage not being a well rounded fighter was being leg kicked to death by Forrest. I came back with an equally idiotic response and threw out Junior's lone loss where he was arm barred in around ten seconds of the fight hitting the ground.
> 
> You know damn well Rampage isn't some C-level one dimensional fighter so don't spout out hate posts implying he is. A one dimensional, mediocre fighter wouldn't have beaten a fighter of Machida's calibre.
> 
> ...


I've been watching MMA, for three years, in fact his fight with Forrest is what got me into MMA, but just because YOU like his fights doesn't mean I do. Got that?

When Rampage starts shooting for takedowns, working for subs, using the clinch and can hold guys down on the ground, then he'll not be one dimensional but a guy who simply swings with no regard is hardly well rounded. 

I don't care about what he did to Chuck Liddell, Liddell was always overrated, Babalu? Jeremy Horn? Liddell would have been crushed by Shogun and Wand just like Rampage was, he couldn't beat a prime, in shape Wanderlei, and the guy couldn't knock out Keith Jardine, where Ryan Bader and Thaigo Silva did, and guess what? Jon Jones is leaps and bounds better than those two.

So yeah, heavy hands, all Rampage has, he hasn't evolved, and he's at the age where he can't. Jones wins big and hopefully he beats some respect into him/\.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I've been watching MMA, for three years, in fact his fight with Forrest is what got me into MMA, but just because YOU like his fights doesn't mean I do. Got that?
> 
> When Rampage starts shooting for takedowns, working for subs, using the clinch and can hold guys down on the ground, then he'll not be one dimensional but a guy who simply swings with no regard is hardly well rounded.
> 
> ...


You're just a hater. Using MMAMATH to try and support your argument isn't doing you any favours either.

You hate Rampage because he beat your favourite fighter in a controversial decision and he has a big mouth. Don't try and act like he hasn't had one of the most decorated and entertaining MMA careers in the business and in the process slate other iconic MMA legends such as Chuck Lidell, not cool.

You hate Rampage, cool. Doesn't change the fact that he's a top 5 LHW fighter with some of the better stand up in the division and has had an outstanding MMA career.



















AWWWOOOOOOUWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I've been watching MMA, for three years, in fact his fight with Forrest is what got me into MMA, but just because YOU like his fights doesn't mean I do. Got that?
> 
> When Rampage starts shooting for takedowns, working for subs, using the clinch and can hold guys down on the ground, then he'll not be one dimensional but a guy who simply swings with no regard is hardly well rounded.
> 
> ...


I disagree for the most part. Rampage is not 1 dimensional he just fights where his strengths are. Rampage is a fighter that is why the majority of his fans love him. If anything he is in a division where its one denominational. LHW and up its all about knocking guys out. 

Rampage has been in the sport a long time its not like he does not knock submission,etc. He just chooses to use his hands which are his strength and what fans love to see. 

If rampage was really only one dimensional lyoto would have killed him. The dude knows what works, and there is no fighter that is stupid enough to get hit by him. He has faced his share of guys who are overall better than him and has been sucessful ie henderson,lyoto. Look at it this way rampage would have easily been 5-0 if he went in for the kill on Evans and did not let him up.

Every fight is different you cant say this guy sucks when he could not finish this guy when someone else did.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> You're just a hater. Using MMAMATH to try and support your argument isn't doing you any favours either.
> 
> You hate Rampage because he beat your favourite fighter in a controversial decision and he has a big mouth. Don't try and act like he hasn't had one of the most decorated and entertaining MMA careers in the business and in the process slate other iconic MMA legends such as Chuck Lidell, not cool.
> 
> ...


Where did I say he wasn't top five? I called him one dimensional and boring, never said he wasn't top five though did I? Granted, he's only 1-3 against elite fighters, and in that W he had to resort to those elaborate game plans that he hates so much.

Also, if you'd learn to read, I pretty much said the reason I don't like Rampage is because he cheap shotted Wanderlei after their fight. But you're the one defending him, not me.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Where did I say he wasn't top five? I called him one dimensional and boring, never said he wasn't top five though did I? Granted, he's only 1-3 against elite fighters, and in that W he had to resort to those elaborate game plans that he hates so much.
> 
> Also, if you'd learn to read, I pretty much said the reason I don't like Rampage is because he cheap shotted Wanderlei after their fight. But you're the one defending him, not me.


1-3 against elite fighters lol.

Yea, Chuck wasn't considered an elite fighter when he was on a 7 fight winning streak and reigning LHW champion. Dan Henderson of course has never been considered an elite fighter. Ricardo Arona? Meh, he was never an elite fighter either.....

I read your post, but I know damn well you have some pent up frustration over Rampage beating Machida in that decision. "The Lyoto Legion" is your username for Christ's sake .

You can call him one dimensional, but you can also call fighter's like JDS one dimensional, but you refuse to do so for some reason. He's a boxer, like Rampage who uses sprawl and brawl tactics to win his fight's. We have seen him utilise a grand total of two take downs in his entire UFC career, a staggering TWO! Yet you don't seem to bash on JDS for the same reason's you bash on Rampage.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes ramage is one dimensional but yet the dude is 9-2 in the ufc. Easily could have been 9-0 if he gnp Evans, and a little more agressive against forrest. For a dude yall claim that is 1 dimensional he still is in the title picture and will be for a long time.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> 1-3 against elite fighters lol.
> 
> Yea, Chuck wasn't considered an elite fighter when he was on a 7 fight winning streak and reigning LHW champion. Dan Henderson of course has never been considered an elite fighter. Ricardo Arona? Meh, he was never an elite fighter either.....
> 
> ...


And here is why...

Because unlike Rampage, since 2008, Junior has finished five fighters, compared to Rampage's one, a past his prime Wanderlei Silva, who back in his prime crushed Rampage twice.

Junior doesn't have 40 fights like Rampage does, he's got less than fifteen, and no one has been good enough to put Junior on his back. Now when Rashad Evans put Rampage on his back, what happened?

...Nothing, because Rampage refuses to use ju-jitsu, to sweep or lock on triangles or armbars. The only submission defense Rampage has is a slam, which people have caught on to.

Junior in his last fight, displayed takedowns against an NCAA Champion. Rampage CAN take people down, but he doesn't. He refuses to acknowledge the other parts of MMA and believes he can KO anyone, yet...

Landed on Jardine, didn't KO him.

Landed on Rashad, didn't KO him.

Landed on Machida, didn't KO him.

Landed on Matt Hamill, didn't KO him.

Every good fighter he's fought, he's either been to close decisions with, or he's lost to them. Outside of a power bomb of Ricardo Arona. *Ricardo Arona is the only elite fighter in his prime Rampage has finished.*

Count the two Liddell fights, count the two Wand fights, the Hendo and Arona fights, he's still 5-5 against top competition. Although, Chuck Liddell and Wanderlei Silva were both past their primes in his last meeting with each guy.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

lol Rampage isn't one dimensional. The guy comes from a wrestling background & uses defensive wrestlingg to keep the fight standing, if he was a one dimensional boxer all his fights would have looked like James Toneys UFC fight. And it's not like he doesn't have a defensive groundgame either, he's been submitted once in his entire career and has been in the ring with many BJJ blackbelts.

If you think that Rampage is one dimensional I dare say you don't know much about MMA. The guy is top 5, you don't get there by having only one tool of fighting.

He's about as one dimensional as Lyoto Machida, since they where actually wrestling/grappling in that fight and it turned out pretty even, so he's as much just a boxer as Machida is just a Karate guy.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> lol Rampage isn't one dimensional. The guy comes from a wrestling background & uses defensive wrestlingg to keep the fight standing, if he was a one dimensional boxer all his fights would have looked like James Toneys UFC fight. And it's not like he doesn't have a defensive groundgame either, he's been submitted once in his entire career and has been in the ring with many BJJ blackbelts.
> 
> If you think that Rampage is one dimensional I dare say you don't know much about MMA. *The guy is top 5, you don't get there by having only one tool of fighting*.
> 
> He's about as one dimensional as Lyoto Machida, since they where actually wrestling/grappling in that fight and it turned out pretty even, so he's as much just a boxer as Machida is just a Karate guy.


Lesnar is as one dimensional as they come and he won the title and was ranked number 1 on most of the sites.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by *TheLyotoLegion*
> And here is why...
> 
> Because unlike Rampage, since 2008, Junior has finished five fighters, compared to Rampage's one, a past his prime Wanderlei Silva, who back in his prime crushed Rampage twice.


That still doesn't change the fact that Junior Dos Santos could be considered as a one dimensional boxer. It doesn't change that at all. It's also worth pointing out that the HW division is by far the weakest division of the sport.



> Junior doesn't have 40 fights like Rampage does, he's got less than fifteen, and no one has been good enough to put Junior on his back. Now when Rashad Evans put Rampage on his back, what happened?
> 
> ...Nothing, because Rampage refuses to use ju-jitsu, to sweep or lock on triangles or armbars. The only submission defense Rampage has is a slam, which people have caught on to.


Rampage doesn't use BJJ aggressively from his back, but he does a good job at quickly getting back up to his feet and scrambling. Tell me, how successful was Evans at passing guard and establishing dominant positions? How successful was he at locking in any kind of submissions? How well did he manage to ground and pound Rampage? How long was he actually able to keep Quinton on his back for? He didn't do a good job at any of those things quite frankly. He established no dominant positions, landed no ground and pound and locked up no submissions. That to me, indicates that Rampage knows a thing or two about fighting from his back and is clearly not as one dimensional as you are implying.



> Junior in his last fight, displayed takedowns against an NCAA Champion. Rampage CAN take people down, but he doesn't. He refuses to acknowledge the other parts of MMA and believes he can KO anyone, yet...


Shane Carwin may be a NCAA division two champion, but as far as I'm concerned, his MMA wrestling has never looked impressive. As I pointed out earlier, good for JDS, he took down Shane Carwin. Rampage has taken down and out wrestled Dan Henderson.

It's nice to know you're at least acknowledging Rampage does posses other tools in his arsenal besides throwing bombs, but chooses not to use them. Just because JDS used two take downs in his last fight, doesn't some how now make him a mutli-dimensional fighter. Two take down attempts in your entire UFC career doesn't equate to being multi-dimensional.



> Landed on Jardine, didn't KO him.
> 
> Landed on Rashad, didn't KO him.
> 
> ...


Now, this is just nonsense and completely false information. How on earth can you have the audacity to suggest Chuck was "past his prime" when he was at the peak of his career? Please, enlighten me. Chuck was on a 7 fight championship winning streak, then Rampage came along and knocked him out cold. You do realise that the SECOND time Rampage beat Lidell, Chuck was on a ******* tear and Rampage was in fact the first person to ever KO Chuck. That's pretty damn impressive if you ask me. 

He DESTROYED Chuck Lidell twice, both of which when Chuck was in his prime. He power bombed Ricardo Arona to hell and back and he out classed Dan Henderson for a span of five rounds. I'm not trying to claim Rampage is the best fighter in the world, but he's a damn good one and has one hell of a resume, full of impressive victories and I don't like the way you're trying to diminish those accomplishments.

If you hate Rampage because he's a loud mouth, can come across as a bit of a bully at times and beat your hero, then that's absolutely fine. But please, don't try and apply some logic and rationale to your personal hatred for the guy. You just don't like the man, plain and simple.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> That still doesn't change the fact that Junior Dos Santos could be considered as a one dimensional boxer. It doesn't change that at all. It's also worth pointing out that the HW division is by far the weakest division of the sport.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm sure Shogun, Rashad, Machida, Forrest, and Jones could beat Horn, Babalu, White, Couture, and Tito in a row. It's not hard to do, the only two guys on that list that are good at all are Tito and Randy. Chuck's "tear" was nothing special and it started to show in the second Tito fight, Chuck started to fade before Rampage even debuted, Rampage just took advantage of another fighter who had some great tools but wanted to stand and bang. The Henderson fight he won, but much like his wins over Machida and Jardine for that matter it was a very close fight.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Most focused and dedicated Rampage anyone has seen in a very long time.

You can tell he's training and doing everything right.

He's grumpy and saying negative things about people he wouldn't normally say.

Could be a good fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

He sounds like he's trying to hype himself up for the fight more than anyone else.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I wasn't trying to rip on JDS' boxing so I'm not getting into that. Was just trying to point out that both JDS and Rampage are primarily boxers and have similar fighting styles. How ever, one fighter is labelled as one dimensional and hated, yet the other is praised beyond belief.
> 
> One rule for one, and one for another.
> 
> Shane Carwin = The white Brett Rogers.


Yeah because JDS is exciting and knocks the hell out of people. He just happend to face two guys with granite chins... I mean Carwin ate an unblocked head kick from JDS, an 18-0 with 18 KO's ex-kickboxer and didn't even stumble to put it in perspective. 

He also hasn't been taken to the ground and kept there while Rampage has

Rampage also has been struggling greatly on his feet to really show any significant technical ability. He's powerful and ALMOST ends fights but never seems to be capable of finishing the final blows. 

JDS is also 7-0. These are a few of a handful of factors as to why JDS is praised and Rampage is not. 

Also, Carwin is far far better than Brett Rogers. I'm not saying Carwin has a belt in his future but him and Rogers are on two different levels. Carwin hits harder, is better technically (and he's not even that technical), is stronger, and don't even get me started about their ground game comparison.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MMAnWEED said:


> Yeah because JDS is exciting and knocks the hell out of people. He just happend to face two guys with granite chins... I mean Carwin ate an unblocked head kick from JDS, an 18-0 with 18 KO's ex-kickboxer and didn't even stumble to put it in perspective.
> 
> He also hasn't been taken to the ground and kept there while Rampage has
> 
> ...


Rampage is exciting 90 percent of the time and has plenty of highlight reel worthy KO's.

JDS' fight with CroCop was a snoozefest and I thought the Carwin fight was boring to watch also. Other than the first round where he rocked Carwin, Junior basically played it safe (he even admitted so in an interview) and played the jab and move game with Carwin for two entire rounds. Not my idea of an exciting fight.

"He just happened to face two guys with granite chins". Hate it when phrases like that are used as excuses for fighters. It always reminds me of "Dan Hardy is just un-submittiable, it's not GSP's fault he couldn't sub him"!

I keep hearing about JDS' pro kick boxing record but I've yet to see any kind of video footage or pictures from these bouts and there seems to be zero information on which organisation's he competed in and who his opponents were. One things for sure, it certainly wasn't any kind of elite level K-1 Kickboxing. I don't see why this is relevant to the discussion either, it's about as relevant as Rampage's brief stint in K-1.

Where has Rampage been struggling greatly on the feet? Bit of an exaggeration don't you think. He got the better of Rash on the feet, out boxed and out classed Hamill, was back and forth with the Karate Master who was supposed to destroy Rampage from a distance with kicks.

Oh and Roger's and Carwin are equally as bad. Carwin probably has a strength advantage, but I'd give the nod in stand up to Brett Rogers, his ground game isn't so bad either. He was getting the better of Fedor on the ground. They're both quite rubbish though.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Rampage is exciting 90 percent of the time and has plenty of highlight reel worthy KO's.
> 
> JDS' fight with CroCop was a snoozefest and I thought the Carwin fight was boring to watch also. Other than the first round where he rocked Carwin, Junior basically played it safe (he even admitted so in an interview) and played the jab and move game with Carwin for two entire rounds. Not my idea of an exciting fight.
> 
> ...


No doubt Rampage was an exciting fighter to watch but it seems he lost alot of that vicious striking ability. His technical ability is decent but his success lies in his power which like it was mentioned before, hasn't finished a fight since 2008. 

With JDS, its very likely you're going to see a KO whenever you see him fight.

The use of a fighter having a granite chin isn't an excuse its a real big factor especially in this case. Theres a reason that between Nelson and Carwin they've only been knocked out once. JDS hits with a devastating combination of speed and power which was showcased in his first five fights in the UFC with a KO/TKO.

I know JDS' competition wasn't K-1 but he was 18-0 with 18 wins coming by way of KO in a professional kickboxing organization. No matter how you look at it, it's impressive. 

Anyone can pick out one fight where a fighter didn't look exciting but the fact of the matter is he outclassed and finished cro cop on the feet.

Also, Carwin was a wrestling champ while Rogers looked like a fish out of water when he was on his back against Barnett.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rampage is a beast, and he's on form ready to throw down on Jones, get over it girls.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Rampage is a beast, and he's on form ready to throw down on Jones, get over it girls.


Rampage is going to get picked apart from the outside. Only chance for him to win is to get inside and land those bombs (which haven't knocked anybody out in 3 yrs by the way). If Shogun couldn't do it, neither can Page.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Rampage is a beast, and he's on form ready to throw down on Jones, get over it girls.


lol these dudes are just hating on page cause he is the realist fighter in the game and are tired of black on black violence. I see page losing but who knows, he seems dedicated and motivated for this fight. I'll be rooting for him because i want to see Jon Jones get knock the **** out.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

If Bonnar did call Rampage one dimensional and suggest he is ONLY a boxer than that is equally as disrespectful (if more articulate) than Quinton's response to Bonnar.

James Toney is an elite level boxer, world champion. Ok somewhat out of shape when he made the cross over but still highly skilled in the sport of boxing (far greater boxing skill set than Rampage) and the guy lasted less than a minute in the sport of mma (or however long it took Randy to sub him)

If Rampage was only a boxer he would never be able to last in an mma fight against anyone with half decent ground game and take downs so to suggest that is all the guy has is crazy and disrespectful to someone about their lively hood and a sport which goes a long way to defining them as a person.

Rampage is a mma legend with an illustrious career, far greater than anything Bonnar himself has achieved in the sport. He's a former champ about to challenge for the title again whilst Bonnar lives off the glory of one fight he lost many years ago.

Rampage's response may have been crass but I can understand him thinking "who the f**k is Stephan Bonnar to chat s**t about me?" and replying in the fashion he did.

I still don't see why people are making such a big deal out of this, Rampage is a personality and this is how he goes on . Look at his time as a coach on TUF, love him or hate him he draws crowds and generates interest. He's good for the sport of mma and the UFC and I for one hope he becomes champ again.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Never understood why everybody likes this guy.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Lesnar is as one dimensional as they come and he won the title and was ranked number 1 on most of the sites.


Well that's quite different my friend. Since Lesnar is the biggest HW in the UFC and had to beat a 45 year old LHW for the title & also had one win over Herring and one loss to Mir when he got the title shot. He was also a one dimensional wrestler wich works alot better than a one dimensional boxer


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MMAnWEED said:


> No doubt Rampage was an exciting fighter to watch but it seems he lost alot of that vicious striking ability. His technical ability is decent but his success lies in his power which like it was mentioned before, hasn't finished a fight since 2008.
> 
> With JDS, its very likely you're going to see a KO whenever you see him fight.
> 
> ...


He didn't finish CroCop on the feet, well not like your traditional KO's or TKO's. He got punched in the eye and verbally quit to the referee, he didn't want to be in there. Junior never once dropped Crocop or had him rocked or on queer street, CroCop just decided to quit. The fight was boring and so was the Carwin fight. That's two boring fights, not one.

Also Barnett is a much better MMA wrestler than Shane Carwin. Carwin's MMA wretling is poor, Barnett would eat Shane alive in any kind of grappling or MMA bout.

Andrei Arlovski finished Nelson on the feet with technical boxing and speed, JDS couldn't do the job and was struggling to get past Nelson's guard for most of the fight.










Any ways, as I said, I didn't want to get into this debate. My point was you can consider JDS just as one dimensional as Rampage, they both have similar styles and use sprawl and brawl tactics to win their fights. Just because Junior has been more effective with his style as of late, doesn't change the fact that it's still a fairly one dimensional style to use.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

i Guess i am one of the few that really like bonnar.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I hate how everyone say's Rampage is one-dimensional because he just wants to beat people standing up, and doesn't try to submit any one. That's just not how he want's to finish his fights. Everyone has their game and Rampages is to stand up and try to knock you out. Rampage is not one-dimensional, Dan Hardy is one-dimensional.

IMO, His submission defense is EXTREMELY underrated seeing that he's only had one submission loss in 40 professional fights."Oh his only defense against submissions is to slam". SO ****ING WHAT! Every bodies so damn focused on technicality and not on effectiveness. 

So he's been taken, and held down a few times, how has that worked out? He's a damn good scrambler.

I do agree that his shit talking about Bonner was a little bit on the unnecessary side because in all actuality, Bonner is "not" shit. Maybe not a title contender in the near future, but definitely not shit. But hell everyone loved him when he was talking shit about Rashad. 

With all that being said, I think Jon Jones wins by UD.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> He didn't finish CroCop on the feet, well not like your traditional KO's or TKO's. He got punched in the eye and verbally quit to the referee, he didn't want to be in there. Junior never once dropped Crocop or had him rocked or on queer street, CroCop just decided to quit. The fight was boring and so was the Carwin fight. That's two boring fights, not one.
> 
> Also Barnett is a much better MMA wrestler than Shane Carwin. Carwin's MMA wretling is poor, Barnett would eat Shane alive in any kind of grappling or MMA bout.
> 
> ...


im sorry but those rules sucks, roy had a kimura grip and he got stood up under those stupid rules, KO should have never happened


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I would love for nothing more then to watch Rampage Jackson go five rounds with Stephan Bonnar under the new main event rules. If ever their was a fight that spelled "comeback" it's the idea of Bonnar getting a half an hour to work someone like Jackson over.

Bonnar doesn't have skill and technique of a top fighter but he does have BALLS of a legend and the chin of an Rhino.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Its a disgrace. Calling somebody "shit". Ive never heard such offensive language from anybody my whole life.:sarcastic06:

Who the fook gives a shit. Some fighters like to use lots of words to say the same damn thing.

"I think I'm better then him. I feel I have better stand up and better ground skills."

Blah blah-de-fecking-blah :sarcastic11:

I would rather somebody just says, "hes shit" any day of the week. Gets right to the point without wasting my day reading lots of long winded nonsense. If anything, I wish more fighters just said what they were thinking instead of cotton-wool-ing everything and putting me to sleep.

War Rampage!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> He didn't finish CroCop on the feet, well not like your traditional KO's or TKO's. He got punched in the eye and verbally quit to the referee, he didn't want to be in there. Junior never once dropped Crocop or had him rocked or on queer street, CroCop just decided to quit. The fight was boring and so was the Carwin fight. That's two boring fights, not one.
> 
> Also Barnett is a much better MMA wrestler than Shane Carwin. Carwin's MMA wretling is poor, Barnett would eat Shane alive in any kind of grappling or MMA bout.
> 
> ...


Yes he finished cro cop. He made him quit because his stand up was superior and he had hurt him to the point that cro cop no longer wanted to continue. Thats even more impressive besides it doesn't matter how non traditional it was, the fact of the matter is he finished him on his feet. 

The Carwin fight wasn't boring. It just showcased how talented JDS is on his feet. When you stand for 15 minutes with someone with dynamite in their hands and you dominate them including one drop, its damn impressive and exciting to me. 

Yes, that's the one KO that I talked about between Nelson and Carwin. Thanks for showing it. Like UFC_OWNS mentioned, it was an elite XC event and their rules were absolutely ridiculous. It basically forced everyone to fight on their feet. Nelson could have finished it with that kimura.

You just went against your original point. You said JDS gets praised and Rampage doesn't for being "one dimensional" and you just said JDS was more effective which is exactly why he is praised and Ramapage isn't. Besides Rampage has been forced to take it to the ground while JDS has not which makes him even more exciting. We may get a chance to see how "one dimensional" JDS is in this next fight or we may get to see a submission expert in JDS but until then, he's the more exciting fighter than Rampage by a good margin.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> Its a disgrace. Calling somebody "shit". Ive never heard such offensive language from anybody my whole life.
> 
> Who the fook gives a shit. Some fighters like to use lots of words to say the same damn thing.
> 
> ...


That post was shit.





















i like this "no wasted words" philosophy.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> That post was shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You see how much easier that is!


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

M_D said:


> i Guess i am one of the few that really like bonnar.


I like Bonnar, it is ridiculous that Rampage has called him shit, yep agree that he isnt top 10 205er but any fighter that completely disrespects another takes away any credit in victory


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

MMAnWEED said:


> Yes he finished cro cop. He made him quit because his stand up was superior and he had hurt him to the point that cro cop no longer wanted to continue. Thats even more impressive besides it doesn't matter how non traditional it was, the fact of the matter is he finished him on his feet.
> 
> The Carwin fight wasn't boring. It just showcased how talented JDS is on his feet. When you stand for 15 minutes with someone with dynamite in their hands and you dominate them including one drop, its damn impressive and exciting to me.
> 
> ...


There's no point going round and round in circles. I think Rampage is more exciting than JDS, both as a fighter and a personality. You think JDS is more exciting by a good margin, that's your opinion, cool.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> There's no point going round and round in circles. I think Rampage is more exciting than JDS, both as a fighter and a personality. You think JDS is more exciting by a good margin, that's your opinion, cool.


Fair enough, man.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Couchwarrior said:


> Never understood why everybody likes this guy.


but you understand why ppl like sonnen right? :confused05:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> > Originally Posted by SM33
> > Rampage is a beast, and he's on form ready to throw down on Jones, get over it girls.
> 
> 
> Rampage is going to get picked apart from the outside. Only chance for him to win is to get inside and land those bombs (which haven't knocked anybody out in 3 yrs by the way). If Shogun couldn't do it, neither can Page.


I'd love to know where you got your crystal ball from, but it must take the fun out of life. Rampage can't knock Jones out because Shogun didn't? Wrong on so many levels, please justify?


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

marcthegame said:


> Yes ramage is one dimensional but yet the dude is 9-2 in the ufc. Easily could have been 9-0 if he gnp Evans, and a little more agressive against forrest. For a dude yall claim that is 1 dimensional he still is in the title picture and will be for a long time.


 The Forrest fight still steams me, I mean he had clearly knocked out Forrest. He did not wait for referee to tell him to stop he felt he had done enough, that is too bad as that is the first time I had ever seen him let up on someone. After Forrest got back up it was not the same fight. Great job on Forrest's part but Rampage did kind of quit that fight, maybe he did not want to hurt him too bad hell I do not know...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SM33 said:


> I'd love to know where you got your crystal ball from, but it must take the fun out of life. Rampage can't knock Jones out because Shogun didn't? Wrong on so many levels, please justify?


Like i said, Page's only chance of KO'ing Jones is to get inside the reach and land those big blows. Jones kept Shogun (who most think as the best striker in the division) away perfectly, what makes you think Jones doesn't do the same to Page? As far as striking ability, Shogun is better than Page. I highly doubt Page is winning this fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Like i said, Page's only chance of KO'ing Jones is to get inside the reach and land those big blows. Jones kept Shogun (who most think as the best striker in the division) away perfectly, what makes you think Jones doesn't do the same to Page? As far as striking ability, Shogun is better than Page. I highly doubt Page is winning this fight.


You're not acknowledging the fact that they are completely different strikers, and so will approach Jones completely differently. Shogun said he was rocked and had trouble judging distance, so straight away that means Rampage will likely have more success in landing strikes than Rua did.

Every fight is different, every fighter is a different problem with different answers for each other.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SM33 said:


> You're not acknowledging the fact that they are completely different strikers, and so will approach Jones completely differently. Shogun said he was rocked and had trouble judging distance, so straight away that means Rampage will likely have more success in landing strikes than Rua did.
> 
> Every fight is different, every fighter is a different problem with different answers for each other.


I guess we will find out.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Kreed said:


> but you understand why ppl like sonnen right? :confused05:


Nope, I don't understand that either.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I would have Bonner to kicks Quintons ass seriously, in fact its a fight I would love to see, Rampage is a joke, just an arrogant tit that fell in love with his own ego.

I hope he is too proud to tap out to strikes when Jones starts raining bombs down on him I really do, is going to be funny to watch him get smashed up badly, I have not seen a decent Rampage performance for years yet he thinks he can talk sh1t about others at this moment in time, the Hamill fight was a joke, if I had paid 50 cents to go watch that fight at my local sports centre I would have been disappointed with the quality on display from both fighters.

I can see this been Rampages last fight, if I was a PPV buyer I would not buy the PPV just to spite Rampage, I would stream the event for free online instead, I hope it does sh1t on PPV sales just to give Quinton less of a pay day to end his career.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Couchwarrior said:


> Nope, I don't understand that either.


Me neither, really. I guess some people can't get excited about a fight — at least a Chael Sonnen fight — without a bunch of crude humour and name calling.

Not to mention outright lies such as 'Anderson does have ways to win. They're very limited, but they do exist.'

This, apparently, makes Chael 'awesome'.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I actually enjoyed this interview, got a bit of a chuckle out of it. The last couple he had with Ariel was brutal...

"Bonnar you shit, but you did a good job against Jones!" Lolz!!!

Pride ring announcer or Bruce Buffer...that was a good question...heh...heh!

JBJ by TKO the 4th. I think Rampage can survive that long. Again man if JBJ GNP likes crazy he might overwork himself with Rampage coming back late in the 4th/5th, but will still prolly lose. 

Thing about Rampage is he has a wrestling background. Excellent submission defense. Strong takedown/defense and GNP only "IF" he chooses to. He opts to stand and bang so I think you guys should ease up a bit on em although his personality and verbage can certainly be a turn off...haha!

He is right about one thing though, JBJ is slightly on the arrogant side. He always has that smirk. One thing is for sure he's got a big bulls eye on em right now.

1.) Rampage
2.) Rashad
3.) Machida
4.) Hendo

SUPER FIGHTS
Cain Velasquez
"The Spider"


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

M_D said:


> i Guess i am one of the few that really like bonnar.


Add me to your list. :thumbsup:


----------



## valvolean (Jul 29, 2006)

I just want to see another Arrona slam!


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Rampage is one of those fighters who I know says and does bad shit but I can't help but be a fan and support him every single fight.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I still say Rampage is grumpier than normal as hes training rite: not playing video games, eating junk food, and doing the stuff he normally does.

I won't be surprised if he puts JBJ to sleep.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I really hope Rampage knocks out Jon Jones, so all the 'Boners' can shut the **** up.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I would have Bonner to kicks Quintons ass seriously, in fact its a fight I would love to see, Rampage is a joke, just an arrogant tit that fell in love with his own ego.
> 
> I hope he is too proud to tap out to strikes when Jones starts raining bombs down on him I really do, is going to be funny to watch him get smashed up badly, I have not seen a decent Rampage performance for years yet he thinks he can talk sh1t about others at this moment in time, the Hamill fight was a joke, if I had paid 50 cents to go watch that fight at my local sports centre I would have been disappointed with the quality on display from both fighters.
> 
> I can see this been Rampages last fight, if I was a PPV buyer I would not buy the PPV just to spite Rampage, I would stream the event for free online instead, I hope it does sh1t on PPV sales just to give Quinton less of a pay day to end his career.


wow... did Rampage come to your house one morning, kill your dog and take a steaming, hot dumpski in your cereal or something?


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

Now all he needs to do is perform to the level everyone think he can, even himself. Personally I think he has a chance as long as he keeps the fight standing. The minute the fight goes to the ground is all Jones.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

I will start by saying I like Bonnar alot the war he had against Forest was one of the best I think I've seen. 

Saying that I am conflicted in this fight I like Rampage but don't want to miss out on seeing Rashad vs Jones either. I think Rampage has the right skillset to win if he turns up in the right shape. He has raw power and KO power and is better on the ground than alot of people give him credit for. Either way here is hoping for a war :thumb02:


----------

